
The future of medicine - georgeoliver
http://scienceroll.files.wordpress.com/2013/10/medical_infographic_final.jpg?w=581&h=1024
======
georgeoliver
Original whitepaper download available here:
[http://scienceroll.com/2013/10/30/whitepaper/](http://scienceroll.com/2013/10/30/whitepaper/)

------
angersock
For those who want the data without the layout:

Already have:

    
    
      Digital literacy
    
      Virtual dissection
    
      Curated online information
    
      Smartwatch
    
      Digestible sensors
    
      Real-time diagnostics in OR
    
      Personalized genomics
    
      Robotic interventions
    
      Telemedicine
    
      Inter-disciplinary therapies
    
      Virtual trials
    
      AI in medical decision support
    

In progress: Microchips modeling clinical trials

    
    
      DIY biotechnology
    
      Medical tricorder
    
      Robotic nurse assistant
    
      Augmented reality
    
      Semantic health records
    
      Embedded sensors
    
      Wearable e-skins
    
      Evidence-based mobile health
    
      Optogenetics
    
      Customized mobile apps
    
      Meaningful use of social media (lol)
    
      Artificial organs
    
      Adherence control
    
      3D printed biomaterials and drugs
    

Still needs time: Full physiological simulation

    
    
      Gamification-based wellness
    
      Holographic data input
    
      Home diagnostics
    
      Multi-functional radiology
    
      Remote touch
    
      Humanoid robots
    
      Nanorobots in blood
    
      Augmenting human capabilities
    
      VR applications
    
      Redesigned hospital experience
    
      Virtual-digital brains
    
      Recreational cyborgs
    

~

TL,DR: In the future, it'll be even more awesome to be rich and sick.

------
mjcohen
Should put the descriptions of what the color coding means at the top, as well
as the bottom.

Spoiler: green = already available, orange = in progress, red = still needs
time.

------
jedanbik
I love how close together "Redesigned Hospital Experience" and "Virtual-
digital Brains" are on this infographic.

------
novalis78
missing: decentralized market-place (where doctors and hospitals auto-compete
for patients, driving down cost and improving QoS)

~~~
jjoonathan
I'd argue that it's more important to ensure competition between schools in
the medical education pipeline. Competition downstream won't reduce prices
unless we get X's boot off the hose feeding into the supply of medical
professionals (where X is the AMA, congress, or whoever you believe comes out
dirtiest in the "it's not my fault" game). We have 2/3 as many doctors per
capita as other comparable countries. No amount of post-education market
equilibration will suffice fix the fact that our doctors are (comparatively)
overworked and overpriced.

The market is slowly routing around the problem right as we speak by promoting
nurses and offering new certification pathways, but it's happening slowly. If
the local politics I've observed are any indication, the doctors are fighting
tooth and nail while loudly claiming that they aren't. There are policy
decisions that could dramatically accelerate the process.

